# Grilled Duck Cubes



## bigduck93 (Apr 4, 2007)

Cut duck breasts into 1" cubes and marinate in a mixture of : 1/2 cup soy sause, 1/2 cup brown sugar and 4 tbs. worstershire sause for 2-3 hours. 
While the duck is marinating soak some bamboo skewers in water. After it has marinated wrap the the cubes in 3" strips of bacon , then put them on the wet skewers. , leaving a gap between the pieces. Cook over a medium-hot fire until the bacon is done , turning frequently. You might need to have a couple of cold "Brews " handy while you watch them. Pull off the skewers and enjoy ( along with a couple more cold "Brews "

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

